# Fn3 layout "DEAD RIVER LUMBER Co"



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
It has been several months since I have posted because I was busy creating buildings for my layout. I am going to show them to you today.
The layout consists of twelve modules which collapse (knockdown) and are easily moveable. Right now, I have three modules that lock together 
I have much more work to do which I do by myself.
I am looking forward to your comments on the modules I have completed so far.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice, Jean. I don't know anything about modules, but the buildings are impressive


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice start!

It looks like you are laying the rail by hand, how are you fattening the rail down? I have much to learn but laying rail looks to be a bit tedious.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for your comments 
Yes, I put my rails in my hand, but I do not find it tedious, but as a pleasure, perhaps a pioneer rest.
They are held by small spikes every 3 or 4 sleepers 
By cons I can not translate "fattening rail", would you have another suggestion?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jean, impressive work. Are you track powered, if yes, how are you connecting the modules?


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

No Jim, my tracks are not powered, all my locos are or will be in R / C. Simplification of realization. Moreover this layout is planned for shows and I prefer to be autonomous


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I'll bite, why is saloon spelled saLOon on the building?


Greg, 1,001 (getting close)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, I'll bite, why is saloon spelled saLOon on the building?


maybe for the cowboys? to have an easy target...


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 4, 2016)

Jean Gilles Durand said:


> Thank you for your comments
> Yes, I put my rails in my hand, but I do not find it tedious, but as a pleasure, perhaps a pioneer rest.
> They are held by small spikes every 3 or 4 sleepers
> By cons I can not translate "fattening rail", would you have another suggestion?


The hours of autocorrect, that should be "fastening".

In any event keep up with the pictures.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Some modifications
Following the proposal of some French modelers, I modified the surrounds of the shed. I removed the switch to make a direct track, shifted the shed. This allows me to have three small sidings.

Before








while 








After 








The rails are not fixed and to answer to Wizard69 ,I pre-drill the cross-members to a lower diameter and inserts glaziers points on each side of the rail


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Some progress made this day.
I found that my buildings were too close to the depot, so I started to make a corner which made it possible to remove them and to have space in front to be able to put accessories
I took advantage of it to redo the disposal of the depot.


You can see the future climb to bridge


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, I'll bite, why is saloon spelled saLOon on the building?
> 
> 
> Greg, 1,001 (getting close)


Artistic! Bottom of letters is flat, upper line is a curve. (The 'a' and the last 'o' should be a bit taller?)


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

You're right, Pete, that's what I would like to do, but by increasing the "a" and the "o" a bit, it increased the length of the text and did not fit in the frame


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

As the weather leaves me a little time in relation to the garden, I took the opportunity to build a support for my bridge because the latter was in a diorama and included a wooden support on one side and the other a set in engraved stones.
To remain consistent, I made a wooden one almost identical to the first, but I am not satisfied with the rendering, I will arrange this when it is integrated with the decor.
Before treatment










After


----------

